# Action rp



## Banjo Saturnus (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have a fun, comedic bard character who is an anthro crow. I'd like to play an Sfw fantasy rp in the world of a dungeons and dragons game, but still in normal text based roleplay style. I can do it through PM's on here.


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Mar 17, 2019)

I'd be interested if I could get some more info on this


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Mar 17, 2019)

skeletonizedskull said:


> I'd be interested if I could get some more info on this


What would you like to know?


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Mar 17, 2019)

How would this RP go down-- what's the acceptable kind of character that I could make-- how long would this be [length isn't too much of a problem for me, but can be a problem if it drags on]-- what's your experience?
*
My experience:*
Decent writing skills; mild to fast typing skills; capable of taking control of multiple characters and staying consistent; etc


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't know what to say at this point.
should I just.... exist here until a response comes through or something?


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Mar 17, 2019)

skeletonizedskull said:


> I don't know what to say at this point.
> should I just.... exist here until a response comes through or something?


Ok hold your horses. Any character that would work at a fantasy setting. I'm thinking paragraph style game. As for length, whenever there's no more story to tell


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Mar 17, 2019)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> Ok hold your horses. Any character that would work at a fantasy setting. I'm thinking paragraph style game. As for length, whenever there's no more story to tell


I can do paragraphs. And as for characters and the time spent, I'm pretty flexible for when it comes to that stuff.
Do you have a discord?


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Mar 17, 2019)

skeletonizedskull said:


> I can do paragraphs. And as for characters and the time spent, I'm pretty flexible for when it comes to that stuff.
> Do you have a discord?


I dont use discord anymore. As per my first post I can do PMS on here


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Mar 17, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m in


Awesome. What character?


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

Universe


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 18, 2019)

Setting?
Which system if any?
Do you need a GM?
Do you need maps. dungeons, etc?


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

How about a dungeon


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 18, 2019)

The Universe said:


> How about a dungeon


Time to break out my graph paper. How big of a crawl do you want?


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

not large enough to let me escape easily


----------

